# Need Help With Ammonia



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a 75 gallon tank with 7 caribe . I am running a eheim 2215 and a marineland penguin 350. (I plan on upgrading to a larger tank in a couple months ). my ammonia is constantly at 0.25 - 0.50. and 1 of my piranha has cloudy eye which I think is ammonia burn . do I have enough filtration and if not what is the best type of canister filter ? also do I need ceramic tubes in canister filter or can I replace it with bio media ? thanks for any help

sorry I forgot my piranha are 2 to 2.5 inches


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ps are messy fish and require a bit more filtration and water changes than most. The two filters you have are prob barely keeping up, thus the ammonia. Or some type of cycle is happening, or mini cycle from disturbing the bacteria in your filter media.

What is your water change schedule and how often are you gravel vacuuming? Frequent water changes can help bring that ammonia down until you add another filter.

As for "the best" canister, lots of people like Fluval FX series, I have only personally used the Rena XP series. I had 2 XP3 filters on my 55 gal tanks. You dont need the ceramic rings, lots of other things work just as well... even cheap plastic scrubbies from the dollar store (NO SOAP!!)


----------



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)

So I can fully load filter up with bio media and filter pads?

I do a 50 percent water change once a week and a 10 percent halfway between each 50 percent water change

also do you think a eheim 2217 in addition to what I have would do the trick ?


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you sure your tank is cycled? It looks like it isn't to me...


----------



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)

Y would u say that . My tank has been up and running for 3 months now. The last time I had my lfs test all my water parameters it showed nitrates


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Your ammonia problem is either because of an un-cycled tank or not enough bio in your filters. Showing Nitrates doesn't mean it's cycled, but if your fish are still alive after 3 months then it obviously is. The 2217 would definitely help, and adding more bio to your existing filters should do the trick.

Good luck


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

+1 on the not cycled or not enough Bio.

you can load filters up to an extent, but then you start restricting flow... Another 2217 would help, but its hard to say if it would totally fix the problem. Over feeding, not gravel vacing in all areas and lots of other things can contribute to ammonia.

Also, not sure if you are washing out your filter media with tap water? could be another thing killing bacteria and causing a re cycle and high ammonia.


----------



## BnD (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a 130gl with 4 7-8 inch P's...im just reading thru here...u say it's bad to use tap water to rinse out filter media?...im learning so much from all of this...and think i know whats goin on but there is always more to learn!


----------

